# Elbow coding



## rjenn86 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out a icd 9 code that would work with: avulsion of the common extensor tendon left elbow lateral epicondyle. I was thinking 812.42, but this is of the tendon, so I'm not sure that would fit. Thank you.


----------



## jweyand (Feb 5, 2013)

Take a look at 841, possibly 841.8, since this is an avulsion (sprain) and not a fracture. Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 6, 2013)

You will need to query the provider on this since an avulsion fracture is an injury to the bone in a place where a tendon or ligament attaches to the bone. When an avulsion fracture occurs, the tendon or ligament pulls off a piece of the bone.   So I would hesitate to code this as a sprain.  In ICD-10 CM a fracture of the later epicondyle and avulsion of the lateral epicondyle are the same code.


----------

